

Bedrock Linux 1.0alpha3 "Bosco" released - ParadigmComplex
http://bedrocklinux.org/1.0alpha3/changelog.html

======
ParadigmComplex
I had hoped to have a video up in time to show off the changes with benchmarks
and the like, that will have to be delayed a day or two. Apparently my family
members are adamant that they are to spend time with me _today_.

------
zoowar
Not another Linux.

~~~
venomsnake
Well at least they are trying to band aid some of the self inflicted arterial
stabbing wounds of fragmentation and incompatibility that the Linux ecosystem
has accumulated over the years.

~~~
zoowar
Yeah, I love the irony of fragmentation to address fragmentation.

